# question...



## jimi123 (May 2, 2010)

Would a 2004 GTO (5.7L V-8, automatic, about 34,000 miles) be good for a 16 year old kids first car? (safety and all)


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

im 18 bro, lemme tell you that these things are ALOT car for a kid, if ur not careful itll rip u a new one. respect the power, dont abuse it, then ull be okay.

p.s. before i got my car, i was driving my dads m6 on weekends and, i went to a couple BMW racing schools and stuff so i kinda got a feel for wat a fast car can do and learned ALOT about car control.

just be careful man, especially if its ur first car


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

If i had one when i was 16... i would probably have gotten into a lot of trouble.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

If I'd had one, I'd be dead. It all depends on how responsible the kid, of course, but what parent really knows how their child drives when out of sight. Even a level-headed kid faces a lot of peer pressure and if you read some the threads on this site, you'll see that there's a lot of testosterone flowing into the right foot of GTO owners. I sure would not have allowed one of my kids to have one. IMO 400 horsepower plus 16 years = 6 feet.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

My kids first car was a Civic DX. Boring? she has wheels. A gto is not imho a good 1st car. try a cobalt ss or something. Power and sporty, but not a street monster.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

at 16 my first car was a 87' monte carlo ss w/ a jasper 305, bm shifter...im still here. just can't be a idiot. have to respect it, be responsible. i also was oval racing at the time so had my fun on the track an not on the street. i'd start him off a lill less then 350hp.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Almost every kid crashes, smashes, scratches, dents, wrecks their first car. Do you want it to be a GTO?? Or maybe put him in some OTHER car for a year or two and see how he does with that one before moving him up to a V8 Muscle car?


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

my first car was a 67 mustang with a 289 V8 mostly fast. to the point here. i damaged that car and simple didn't really appreciate what it was my father bought me.needless to say i kick my own ars for this. you must have an extremely conservative kid.id say put a few years of driving under his belt. use the GTO as a dangling carrot to good driving practices. i hope you understand what I'm trying to say.



to the part of your question (safety and all) safety YES....all NO. telephone poles , bridges,off ramps kill.this car WILL do 145 plus miles an hour with no problem and maintain it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nope!


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

IMO a kid will never respect any car tht is bought for him. make him save his money an buy his own car an he will worry bout every lill scratch an dent. take alot more pride in it an taking care of it


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

:agree im only twenty and i built my credit to buy my own car. i can tell you one thing payin 400-500 bucks a month on a car makes you respect it so much more!! i can also tell you that, unless you are loaded and dont care about repairs, MOST of my friends have gotten in some kind of wreck and some friends multiple it kinda depends on the kid too.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

yep im 19 and ive saved up 7k and got a loan for 12k with only 290 a month plus 100 for full coverage a month. saving your own money really makes you cherish an expensive vehicle. i clean/wash mine about once a week ha
sooo i would start him off with a beater and next spring he can have a gto and he can help pay toward it


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

It depends on the kid. I bought my Gn at 18 and still don't have a ticket in it! Come to think of it i still don't have one in the Gto either. The Saturn, well that's a different story :rofl:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Too many young drivers, and motorcycles riders as well, don't drive within their limits. I see people with 250 Ninjas that sell them a year later wanting something bigger and then they wreck the new toy.

Only way I would even consider letting my kid have car like this would be if he bought it himself, and I had it tuned not to go more then 50% throttle on WOT and had the speed limiter changed to 75. And this is still a big probally not gonna le thim have it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

They'll be fine, as long as you give them a handle of Jack Daniels too.


----------



## Re and Cheryl (Apr 25, 2010)

jimi123 said:


> Would a 2004 GTO (5.7L V-8, automatic, about 34,000 miles) be good for a 16 year old kids first car? (safety and all)


Your an idiot to buy a 16 year old a car like that. 

nuf said


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

No 16 year old should have a 350 hp car. I don't care who it is. There is too much temptation there, and it will get them into trouble.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

well jimi321, there ya go lol im sure the verdict is quite clear from the opinions given by my fellow board members and i, although if this was on ls1gto.com, you would have been ripped a new one for this thread. anyway, good luck with making ur decision man cuz in the end its up to u.


----------



## GTOextreme2005 (Jan 28, 2010)

*It Depends*

If your kid is responsible then get it for him but if hes not then dont I had my 05 gto when i was 17 I havent got 1 ticket or into any trouble you just have to drive smart
And if he wants to go fast take him to the track:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

GTO is too much car for a 16 y/o. I got my daughter a 00 Grand Am GT, 3.4 V-6, Ram Air car! It's quick, has good handling and good brakes. I think that performance can get you in trouble, but it will also get you out off trouble by being fast enough to get you out of bad situations. She does jack rabbit starts and slams on the brakes at every light, then wonders why it only gets 18 mpg. Kids, can't tell them anything..


----------



## GTOextreme2005 (Jan 28, 2010)

*true*

That is true you cant tell us anything
:lol:


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not surprised that those who are not much older that 16 are saying to go ahead and give a GTO to a 16 year old, but those of us who are, lets just say, a little older than 16, say it's a bad idea. I will admit that there are always exceptions, but in general, it's a very bad idea to give a kid who has very little experience driving, a car with that much power. Just a bad combination.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What amazes me is that there's been no further input from the OP. I'd have to agree with Frank. There may be a small percentage of 16yo's out there who'd be okay with a GTO but not any that I've met. How many 16 year olds could even afford the insurance payments?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Who knows, maybe the OP is actually a 16 year old. As far as insurance, if daddy is buying the car, daddy is paying for the insurance.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> Who knows, maybe the OP is actually a 16 year old. As far as insurance, if daddy is buying the car, daddy is paying for the insurance.


That would be why my son didn't have a GTO when he was 16. This particular Daddy wasn't doing either.....


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Why would a parent buy a 16-year-old a super fast car? Does the parent think it will make his kid cooler? More popular? More likely to become a father while still an adolescent? Less likely to create college expenses? Simply doesn't make sense to me. Don't mean to offend but I'm curious about the reasoning. 
My kids drove a Blazer and four-bangers. I even quit riding street bikes while they were living at home so they wouldn't be influenced to want one. (Got another one once they were in college though.)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Any parent who would permit a newly licensed child to purchase a vehicle of this nature is not doing their job as a parent.


----------



## Blaze44 (Mar 24, 2009)

jimi123 said:


> Would a 2004 GTO (5.7L V-8, automatic, about 34,000 miles) be good for a 16 year old kids first car? (safety and all)


i got mine when i was 17 and i am still alive hahah.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Blaze44 said:


> i got mine when i was 17 and i am still alive hahah.


We're all glad that you are, Blaze 44. Stay safe.


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

my story and im 40 now. 

my parents would not buy me a car when I was growing up. they believed that if i worked for it I would appreciate it more (who knows), I would have really appreciated a new IROC Z .
At 17 i saved my money and bought a 1969 lemans, it had a 350 with a 2 barrel carb. i still got into allot of trouble, driving to fast ect .. and eventually wrecked it. then blew the motor. sold it for 400 bucks and bought a 1979 trans am. and got into a WHOLE lot of trouble(passing cars on the freeway on the shoulder @120). I use to try and just go a month without a speeding ticket. the state of Texas had enough and pretty much told me next ticket and I would lose my driving license. one cold rainy night the trans am was rear ended and totaled.
my parents restricted me to a 4cyl. and I used the insurance money to buy a mini truck which were kind of popular in the late 80's 

I guess my point im making is that while i had to work for my car and insurance I was going to buy what I wanted. it was to much freedom and it was abused. at that age I knew everything, but nothing at the same time. 

ill be buying my son his first car and paying his insurance, his job will be school and his grades. ooo and his first car will be a 4cyl...  I may have been stupid but I did learn from my mistakes. im lucky I lived though my late teens and I will not be giving my son a loaded gun. responsible or not .... its still a loaded gun and the behavior of your child while your not looking is to unpredictable.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

jimi123 said:


> Would a 2004 GTO (5.7L V-8, automatic, about 34,000 miles) be good for a 16 year old kids first car? (safety and all)


NO, buy them a 77 to 90 Caprice (impala) There cheap, well built, easy to fix, It's going to get wrecked anyhow, let it be this. Case in point, we have a 16 year old, whose, car has been in our shop 3 times so far, with body damage, Black 04 GTO, m6, kid it still 16. It's your kid, it's Your discision. What experence does he have? These are cars that are easy to get in trouble with, no doubt


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I wouldn't let my son have a GTO at 16, He does however have a 90 Caprice that he built himself with a 408 500+hp, Low 12 second street car, I let him race first in my truck at the dragstrip, Then when he turned 18 I let him race my GTO, I don't let him drive the GTO on the street because he can't seem to keep his foot out of it, So to answer your question NO DON'T DO IT!


----------

